
Getting Kicked Out at a Party by Dating App ‘The League’ Founder Amanda Bradford - danieldelouya
https://medium.com/@danieldelouya/getting-kicked-out-at-a-party-by-dating-app-the-league-s-founder-amanda-bradford-bea38548680e#.dza2ezlzw
======
lowglow
Wow, I'm sorry that happened to you. Not all of the tech scene is like that. I
hope you find friendlier company elsewhere. :)

~~~
danieldelouya
Thanks! I certainly hope so :-)

